# Loud Patterns, Soft Colors?



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, check out the Nomis outerwear line-up. Almost exactly what you described...

My prediction is that the slopes will be covered in Nomis this season.

Also check out Foursquare (website?) and Special Blend.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure Westbeach has stuff like that this year as well as ripzone.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Oooo... me like the SB collection for this season.


----------



## 1fine69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Vans Snowboard Jackets and Pants – Mens 2009 Collection.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone have the Vans Grunt pants? Even last year's?

Does the tag match Vans' size chart (in terms of maximum waist width, inseam, etc)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

dice has a sick sweatshirt thats basically like you described. I just checked the website, diceapparel.com, and I could not find it on there but I got mine because i know the owner. He said they will be on the site by like friday or something. Personally I love it for those warmer days when the jacket just feels to stuffy and it looks so sick. If anyone wants one I could get you in touch with the owner or send u a picture


----------

